# new hp pavilion with windows 8 issue



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

just got daughter a new hp pavilion and we are struggling our way thru learning windows 8. Have come across one issue that is making me a bit nuts.

I cannot get the numerical keyboard to stay on. It seems I can go to the on screen keyboard and turn on the number lock and then the real keyboard numbers work just fine. But if I accidently hit the number lock with my typing and turn off the keyboard it will not turn back on without going lto the onscreen keyboard which as you know is not the way to get work accomplished. Any idea how to make the controls on the real keyboard work? thanks, sis


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

There's probably a software driver for your keyboard that isn't installed properly. Go to the HP support page and look for a driver to download. Hopefully that will take care of the problem.

Since you prefer numlock to be on you might also go into your CMOS setup and set numlock to be on by default when the machine starts. I think with most HP's you tap the F1 key as the system first powers up to enter the CMOS setup. Check your documentation to be sure.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Will do! thanks!


----------

